# Car Audio And Electronics Magazines



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

I have old skool Car Audio And Electronics Magazines for sale. A few are listed on ebay currently....June 1997 to December 1997. I have yet to list other issues. Shipping will be based on quantity purchased in USPS flat rate boxes. http://www.ebay.com/itm/123321999732

The other issues I have found thus far are:


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like a Group price on all the issues that are older than 1994


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

PM'ed


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

URL to the covers of the issues for sale

https://1drv.ms/f/s!ArwDF_ZoZM36hQqNEL3Nr4FuXo0K


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

Update on available issues for sale.


----------



## rikflaxman (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jspec25 (Aug 15, 2010)

Are any of these still available?


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I will upload a updated list. The issues are not listed on ebay currently.


----------



## Jspec25 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes please do. Thank you


----------



## BiGBOSSTSi (Jan 3, 2020)

Check your inbox please very interested


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

1991199219931994199719981999JanuaryyyysoldyFebyysoldyMarchyyyyAprilsoldyMayyyyyJuneyyyyyJulysoldysoldyyAugsoldysoldyySeptsoldsoldyyOctsoldysoldyyNovsoldyysoldyyDecsoldyysoldyy


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

URL to the covers of the issues for sale

CarAudio&Electronics_mags


----------

